# Goldendoodle's first SNOW experience



## mal1980 (Nov 24, 2011)

Our lovely Teddie the Goldendoodle, 4 months old and experiencing snow for the first time!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely photos, he is very fluffy


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's just adorable

All the pics are great but I just love that last one , what a sweetheart :001_wub:


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

He's adorable, super fluffy puppy! Looks like he was suffering a bit of brain freeze in the 2nd photo


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

He's a cutey


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice snow photos! Does he try to eat it too?


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hes lovely, and spitting image of my friends dog who comes to stay when they go away, one of harrys best friends. lovely temperament, and so funny.
michelle x


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Great pictures, he'e gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Cute little pupster!


----------



## mal1980 (Nov 24, 2011)

xpalaboyx said:


> Very nice snow photos! Does he try to eat it too?


Sorry for the late reply. Yes she tried eating snow! It was adorable to watch her first experience in the snow.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Heres Callie in the snow and what she found in the middle of a cornfield! I kid you not.

eddie


----------

